

Is Google too big to trust? (Schneier) - BrandonMarc
https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2014/04/is_google_too_b.html

======
greenyoda
This is just an excerpt from another article, with nothing added by Schneier.
The full original article can be found here:

[http://www.infoworld.com/print/239815](http://www.infoworld.com/print/239815)

